# PS4′s pre-orders outstrip those of PS2 and PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4′s pre-orders outstrip those of PS2 and PS3*

Sony has confirmed that PlayStation 4 pre-orders are way ahead of its predecessors. 










Speaking to VideoGamer, Sony Computer Entertainment UK chief Fergal Gara has said that PS4 pre-orders are “way over and above and beyond the pre-order number at launch day” of PS2 and PS3.

It was revealed at Sony’s Gamescom events last night that the current PS4 pre-order total has surpassed one million units. It’s expected to sell out at launch.

“We’re not disclosing the exact number [of PS4 units] that we’ll have on day one,” Gara said. “Clearly we’re working hard to satisfy a lot of countries. We mentioned 32 countries last night.

“The one comment I’ll make about the pre-order number is first of all, it’s greater than a million, and secondly, the UK represents a very healthy slug of that. We’re undeniably seeing a sea change.”

He added the high level demand is a problem in terms of availability, but that it’s a positive problem for Sony to have at this point.

The PlayStation 4 launches in North America on November 15 and in Europe November 29.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a good sign for Sony. Over one million units is something! If I were Nintendo Wii U, I would be worried! lol. Hopefully more games will be released for the Play Station 4.


----------

